
Trump offered Assange a pardon if he denied Russia gave him emails, lawyer says - Analemma_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/assanges-lawyer-white-house-offered-pardon-if-russian-hacks-covered-up/
======
cs702
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22369039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22369039)

------
anonymousiam
Does somebody have proof that Russia _DID_ give Assange the emails?

~~~
rurban
There's actually counterproof that it must have been copied locally.

